# Q and A with Shane Carwin on Brock Lesnar fight



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

> Question: How do you tackle this challenge of defending Lesnar's lighting fast takedowns?
> 
> Shane: Sprawl and Brawl or just get up and strike.
> 
> ...


Props to http://www.shane-carwin.com/forum/topics/interview-questions-from

I like how he knows what his advantages and weaknesses are and he's honest about it. This guy is planning on coming in big for this fight! Fireworks baby!


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

He should not being trying to match Lesnar in size. Carwin is already slow enough. Lesnar if he is anywhere near 100% should run through him barring a lucky shot.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

*UFC new vide says Carwin is 12-0 all KO's...*

http://www.mmamania.com/2010/6/4/1501064/ufc-116-video-trailer-for-lesnar


But Carwin called them out on twitter...



> @ufc Love it but FYI I am not 12-0 all knock outs. I have a tapout to strikes and even 3 submissions. Other then that thumbs up!
> about 18 hours ago via web in reply to ufc


LOL! Gotta love Carwin! :thumb02:


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

leifdawg said:


> He should not being trying to match Lesnar in size. Carwin is already slow enough. Lesnar if he is anywhere near 100% should run through him barring a lucky shot.


If you knew what you were talking about you'd know that is Shane's natural walk around weight. 

Run right through him? How so? This wont be an easy fight for either fighter more than likely. Brock cant hold Shane down and he doesnt want to exchange with him, so how does he run through him?


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

> Reply by Shane Carwin on June 1, 2010 at 10:45am
> * The Engineer*



yes!! hes taken on the nickname the fans gave him!! 
once he ktfo brock the only thing standing between him and world domination is king kong- and to be honest i would not bet against Shane "The Engineer" Carwin! Its Carwining time!!!

he should call his right jab "The Carwinator" in honor of what it did to welish and mir.

Great stuff and +rep, as you can tell i am a fan.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I like Carwin's honesty. And I agree with most of what he said. Size is of very little importance in this fight. Its more a matter of who has better technique. And I think Carwin wins that battle. He has decent sprawl ability, but not as good as Lesnar's takedowns. He has decent ground ability, but not as good as Lesnar's. But he's strong enough to match Lesnar's ability to muscle him around. And in the stand up realm he's miles ahead of him. I see this fight as being pretty balanced with one fighter's strength being the other's weaknesses. As I said before when its this balanced, its all a matter of technique. 



leifdawg said:


> He should not being trying to match Lesnar in size. Carwin is already slow enough. Lesnar if he is anywhere near 100% should run through him barring a lucky shot.


I completely disagree. I don't see Lesnar dominating in any way, unless Carwin has a bad game plan or can't implement his game plan. IMO if Carwin can sprawl some of the takedowns and use their relative strength to nullify most of Lesnar's ground advantage. I see a Carwin KO in the second or third.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

I think it's possible that Lesner will be able to get his take downs, but I really don't think he's going to be able to keep Carwin down and pull off the same time of game plan he use against Herring and Mir. Even completely rocked, with Gonzaga on top of him Carwin just stood right up like it was nothing. Brock will have a very hard time keeping Carwin down if he can even get him there.

On the feet, the edge obviously goes to Carwin. Boxing is just not Brock's game. Carwin one of the most dangerous heavy-weights to stand against toe-to-toe and in the clinch, so either way there Brock is in huge trouble whenever this fight is on the feet.

Basically I think no matter where this fight goes Carwin is the more dangerous fighter. He has better GNP, Boxing and Jitz. We don't know if his wrestling is as good as Brocks, but they may cancel each other out when it comes down to it.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree with what Shane said on that website. "First big punch probably wins the fight." 

Both guys have a killer instinct: As soon as the other guy is rocked they're going to swarm. Unfortunately for Lesnar, he hasn't shown that sharp of stand up whereas we know all it takes is a short shot from Shane to send guys crashing.

I really give the advantage in this fight to Shane. I think Carwin is more of a finisher.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Calibretto9 said:


> I agree with what Shane said on that website. "First big punch probably wins the fight."
> I really give the advantage in this fight to Shane. I think Carwin is more of a finisher.


Well Brock has never won a fight with one punch so obviously
the advantage goes to Carwin.Brock couldn't even stand with Mir,this fight ends with Carwin by KO (Punch) or Brock by TKO(Strikes) on the ground.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

kgilstrap said:


> If you knew what you were talking about you'd know that is Shane's natural walk around weight.
> 
> Run right through him? How so? This wont be an easy fight for either fighter more than likely. Brock cant hold Shane down and he doesnt want to exchange with him, so how does he run through him?


280lbs is not his normal walk around weight. His last several fights he has been well below the 265 lbs limit. If your cutting 15+lbs to make weight your not going to cut an extra 5-10lbs for the heck of it.



morninglightmt said:


> I think it's possible that Lesner will be able to get his take downs, but I really don't think he's going to be able to keep Carwin down and pull off the same time of game plan he use against Herring and Mir. Even completely rocked, with Gonzaga on top of him Carwin just stood right up like it was nothing. Brock will have a very hard time keeping Carwin down if he can even get him there.
> 
> On the feet, the edge obviously goes to Carwin. Boxing is just not Brock's game. Carwin one of the most dangerous heavy-weights to stand against toe-to-toe and in the clinch, so either way there Brock is in huge trouble whenever this fight is on the feet.
> 
> Basically I think no matter where this fight goes Carwin is the more dangerous fighter. He has better GNP, Boxing and Jitz. We don't know if his wrestling is as good as Brocks, but they may cancel each other out when it comes down to it.


IMO a lot of people are over rating Carwin's striking. He has great power but, sloppy technique. Brock also has a significant reach and speed advantage. If I was in Brock's corner I would be having him work his jap to keep Shane out of range until he can time a takedown get dominant position and end the fight.



Bknmax said:


> Well Brock has never won a fight with one punch so obviously
> the advantage goes to Carwin.Brock couldn't even stand with Mir,this fight ends with Carwin by KO (Punch) or Brock by TKO(Strikes) on the ground.


Carwin has a ton of power, but none of the guys he one hit KO were as legit as the guys Brock has fought. Carwin's two legit opponents (Mir and Gonzaga) required GnP to finish them.

Also Mir has better technical standup than Carwin, but got caught in a clinch. Mir outstruck a legit K1 fighter (Kongo) for crying out loud. Also in the first fight Brock dropped him with a punch.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

leifdawg said:


> Carwin has a ton of power, none of the guys he one hit KO were as legit as the guys Brock has fought. Carwin's two legit opponents (Mir and Gonzaga) required GnP to finish them.


Um NO? Carwin ko'd Gonzaga, and Christian Wellisch who had an 8-3 record before getting rocked by Carwin, unlike Brock who cant KO anyone standing up.Who were Brock's legit opponents? Heath Herring ? or a 50 yr old men?


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Carwin is going to expose Brock and end the hype on July 3rd. Theres going to be fireworks two nights in a row, i cant wait!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

leifdawg said:


> IMO a lot of people are over rating Carwin's striking. He has great power but, sloppy technique. Brock also has a significant reach and speed advantage. If I was in Brock's corner I would be having him work his jap to keep Shane out of range until he can time a takedown get dominant position and end the fight.
> 
> Carwin has a ton of power, but none of the guys he one hit KO were as legit as the guys Brock has fought. Carwin's two legit opponents (Mir and Gonzaga) required GnP to finish them.
> 
> Also Mir has better technical standup than Carwin, but got caught in a clinch. Mir outstruck a legit K1 fighter (Kongo) for crying out loud. Also in the first fight Brock dropped him with a punch.


Brock dropped Mir with a punch yes, but Mir wasn't really close to going out. But when Carwin hit him, he was done. The mauling on the ground was just too much. Gonzaga didn't require GnP, he was out with a jab. Legit doesn't really matter considering that you can't train you chin. Your chin isn't an estimate of how great of a fighter you are. Some guys have it (Hendo), some guys don't (Arlovski). The fact that Carwin has stopped all of his opponents speaks highly, regardless of who they were. Brock has not shown nearly the same level of striking power. He couldn't put HH away, it took tons of GnP to put away Mir and Couture. Carwin taps Gonzaga and its over. If Carwin hits Brock, the fight is done. IF.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> 280lbs is not his normal walk around weight. His last several fights he has been well below the 265 lbs limit. If your cutting 15+lbs to make weight your not going to cut an extra 5-10lbs for the heck of it.


He weighed 265 at the weigh ins for Mir. They both weighed 265, the UFC hyped it up pre-fight. 



leifdawg said:


> IMO a lot of people are over rating Carwin's striking. He has great power but, sloppy technique. Brock also has a significant reach and speed advantage. If I was in Brock's corner I would be having him work his jap to keep Shane out of range until he can time a takedown get dominant position and end the fight.


Brock definitely has faster takedowns than Carwin. But Lesnar's hands are definitely NOT fast. 


leifdawg said:


> Carwin has a ton of power, but none of the guys he one hit KO were as legit as the guys Brock has fought. Carwin's two legit opponents (Mir and Gonzaga) required GnP to finish them.


Lesnar has only one incident on his stand up highlights reel. His punch against Herring in the first. His pnch against Mir was definitely not a KO punch by any means. Carwin defeated Gonzaga in grand fashion as I remember it. 




leifdawg said:


> Also Mir has better technical standup than Carwin, but got caught in a clinch. Mir outstruck a legit K1 fighter (Kongo) for crying out loud. Also in the first fight Brock dropped him with a punch.


I disagree with this. Mir questionably has superior technical ability. I flip-flop on this myself on occassion. But from their fight Carwin obviously proved superior ability to use his technique. Carwin defeated Mir standing in a clinch using almost perfect dirty boxing techiques. Mir looked like he was out of it before he hit the mat.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

> Question: Who do you train your wrestling with to mimic the size of brock?
> 
> Shane: We have some great wresters at UNC and guys like Marquart, Schaub, Amal Easton, Ron Waterman help push me.



I lol'd... I'm still lol'ing... lol


----------



## RKiller (May 17, 2007)

I think it is a huge advantage for Carwin that Lesnar hasn't fought in such a long time. Of course he also has that crazy KO power, but I tend to agree with the people who say he is a little sloppy. I hope Carwin doesn't underestimate Brock's size and strength because they aren't the same size. It was a good Q and A though. I especially like the fact that he's actually saying what he thinks and isn't just throwing in BS to hype the fight.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Has anyone thought about what if Brock gets taken down? Has he ever been seen fighting off his back?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Has anyone thought about what if Brock gets taken down?


triangle? armbar? :confused02: :thumb02:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I read the interview, and still don't think Carwin has more than a "single shot" chance. Brock is still going to run through him.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

After seeing him address his fans so personally on his website, and actually answer their questions and be humble I have decided that if he beats Brock I will jump aboard the Carwagon, until then...Brock's going to kick this meathead's ass.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I think Carwin takes this fight and he isn't underestimating Brock or thinking he belongs, he is just the same old Carwin and wot be intimidated. He has many chances to win this fight, he can wrestle, he has Jitz and he has Bombs in his hands.....many chances...:thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lesnar has something that Carwin hasn't seen yet. That is an opponent with longer reach. Carwin can usually get in close enough to throw his slow short punches but Lesnar will use his long reach and speed when standing and it is going to take away some of Carwins effectiveness. Carwin is very upright and has little head movement and has been hurt because of it before. Expect Lesnar to land a big long jab which rocks Carwin then Lesnar will jump on him and finish the fight. Will be similar to the Couture fight imo, more stand up though.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Well Brock has never won a fight with one punch so obviously
> the advantage goes to Carwin.Brock couldn't even stand with Mir,this fight ends with Carwin by KO (Punch) or Brock by TKO(Strikes) on the ground.


This is how the fight happens. I love Brock and all that he brings, but I want Carwin to put him to sleep.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Lesnar has something that Carwin hasn't seen yet. That is an opponent with longer reach. Carwin can usually get in close enough to throw his slow short punches but Lesnar will use his long reach and speed when standing and it is going to take away some of Carwins effectiveness. Carwin is very upright and has little head movement and has been hurt because of it before. Expect Lesnar to land a big long jab which rocks Carwin then Lesnar will jump on him and finish the fight. Will be similar to the Couture fight imo, more stand up though.


 
Carwin is gonna walk him to the cage and dirty box him like Randy did, except his punches are gonna do damage...:thumb02:


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

I got Goosebumps already, its two Mastodons hitting each other straight on, logically brock probably has the wrestling advantage, not the kind he had against mir though, jits disadvantage, and if he trades he gets exploded. wonder how brock will be affected by a guy just as big as him.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

I think I remember Gonzaga rocking Carwin.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

joey__stalin said:


> I think I remember Gonzaga rocking Carwin.


Yep, Gonzaga rocked him pretty good. Wain even had him slightly rocked just before Carwin took him down.

All 4 of Carwins UFC opponents have been able to connect with some kind of punch(usually a long range jab or hook) and Lesnar will be the first one to have a reach advantage on him as well as a speed advantage not to mention will be the hardest striking opponent Carwin has faced. Carwins head movement is almost non existent and slow, I expect Lesnar to connect pretty good like he was able to do against Couture, Herring and Mir who were all surprised with his reach.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Carwin is gonna walk him to the cage and dirty box him like Randy did, except his punches are gonna do damage...:thumb02:


Well, your first mistake is thinking that Carwin will be able to hold Brock against the cage. There is *no one*, and I repeat, *NO ONE*, in the UFC that will be able to hold Brock anywhere.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Brock only has a 1" reach advantage over Shane. No big deal. Not to mention Brock couldn't figure out what to do with the reach advantage he had over Randy. Which was significant.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Thunder1 said:


> Brock only has a 1" reach advantage over Shane. No big deal. Not to mention Brock couldn't figure out what to do with the reach advantage he had over Randy. Which was significant.


His measured reach is only 1" greater then Carwins. The way he strikes makes it even greater though. Lesnar extends fully when he strikes where as Carwin throws shorter punches and doesn't use his arm length to its full advantage. 

Lesnar's reach is what dropped Couture a couple times and in the end won the fight. He also used it to knock Herring around and it is what knocked Mir down the first time they fought. Couture commented after his fight that the reach was a definite problem and that it was like Lesnar's hands just kept coming forward.

Carwin has better stand up no doubt but he is somewhat sloppy defensively and requires himself to get in close on opponents. He isn't that much bigger then Mir as can be seen in their fight and if he gets close then Lesnar is going to take him down. If they stay apart and strike Lesnar will have the reach and speed advantage and will connect just like every other opponent Carwin has faced so far. 

Carwin is a dangerous opponent for anyone but Lesnar has the tools to beat him as long as he doesn't make a mistake.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

The UFC calls it reach, but it's nothing more than wingspan. Things like shoulder width and hand size/finger length significantly impact your boxing distance.

Reach should be shoulder to knuckle length, which is the current boxing method. Wingspan is pointless. Both Brock and Carwin have huge hands (the biggest in the UFC, 3XL and 5XL respectively) and wide frames. Somebody like Anderson Silva with a 78inch reach will easily outjab them from a distance perspective. In truth, neither of those guys have a reach advantage over smaller guys with ~76" wingspans.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

astrallite said:


> The UFC calls it reach, but it's nothing more than wingspan. Things like shoulder width and hand size/finger length significantly impact your boxing distance.
> 
> Reach should be shoulder to knuckle length, which is the current boxing method. Wingspan is pointless. Both Brock and Carwin have huge hands (the biggest in the UFC, 3XL and 5XL respectively) and wide frames. Somebody like Anderson Silva with a 78inch reach will easily outjab them from a distance perspective. In truth, neither of those guys have a reach advantage over smaller guys with ~76" wingspans.


When your in a fighting stance your shoulder is between your opponent and your head. So including that in the reach is relevant.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> Well, your first mistake is thinking that Carwin will be able to hold Brock against the cage. There is *no one*, and I repeat, *NO ONE*, in the UFC that will be able to hold Brock anywhere.


 
Why would that be??? I dont only not think its a mistake, but I think you prob will be telling me you were wrong. To just call that assumption a mistake is irresponsible. They both weigh the same weight, they both are going to start standing, then they are most likely going to end up in the clinch, I'm not sure what makes you certain Brock would win in the clinch, the men are both the same size for the most part.....

I would be pleased to side bet you that during the fight Carwin has Brock against the cage for quite a bit, that is unless he drops him right out the gate. To say no one can hold Bock anywhere when he is facing a man just as large with a wrestling pedigree is slightly foolish, the real answer is you dont now that.

Let me know if your down......:thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Carwin and Lesnar are not the same size... Do not fall for the UFC's marketing...

Carwin doesn't have to cut weight come fight night, here is a quote from him



> Do you have to cut weight to get down to the heavyweight limit of 265?
> Usually I walk around at about 275 to 280, but about three months out I clean up my diet and eat healthy, and I tend to get down pretty lean. Usually by fight time I shouldn't have to cut weight.


Lesnar cuts from 285, Which is higher then Carwins walk around weight... He has a walk around weight over 300 lbs.

A picture for comparison










Carwin is Lesnar's biggest opponent but they aren't the same size. And Lesnar is a more athletic build as well.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Why would that be??? I dont only not think its a mistake, but I think you prob will be telling me you were wrong. To just call that assumption a mistake is irresponsible. They both weigh the same weight, they both are going to start standing, then they are most likely going to end up in the clinch, I'm not sure what makes you certain Brock would win in the clinch, the men are both the same size for the most part.....
> 
> I would be pleased to side bet you that during the fight Carwin has Brock against the cage for quite a bit, that is unless he drops him right out the gate. To say no one can hold Bock anywhere when he is facing a man just as large with a wrestling pedigree is slightly foolish, the real answer is you dont now that.
> 
> Let me know if your down......:thumbsup:


Are we betting on a winner or that Carwin will control him? If it's betting that Carwin will control him, that's just based on opinion, and it's too controversial. If we're betting on a winner, I'll bet everything I have on Lesnar.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> Are we betting on a winner or that Carwin will control him? If it's betting that Carwin will control him, that's just based on opinion, and it's too controversial. If we're betting on a winner, I'll bet everything I have on Lesnar.


 
Your smart to think of that Urban we could end up debating who was in control, I was referring to the clinch and having him against the cage while dirty boxing him, but if you want we can bet straight up as I dont even know the odds and i will match your credits...:thumbsup:


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

leifdawg said:


> When your in a fighting stance your shoulder is between your opponent and your head. So including that in the reach is relevant.


It's armpit to knuckle length actually, not shoulder length thats relevant.

Anyway, shoulders or not, it's less of a factor than hand size. In this year's NBA draft, the largest hand size was 10.25" long (Dexter Pittman, 6'10), and the shortest was 7.75" (Greivis Vasquez, 6'5). 

If both players have the same wingspan, then the one with the bigger hands has 5 inches of reduced reach. 7.75" is by no means small hands and can easily palm a basketball. This would be the equivalent of a 81" and 76" wingspan fighter having equivalent boxing reach.

In reality I believe Carwin and Lesnar have no more reach than an average 74-75" wingspan guy, ESPECIALLY Carwin, despite his 80" wingspan. If he really had gorilla arms he would not be able to generate so much power and speed with short punches.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

420atalon said:


> Carwin and Lesnar are not the same size... Do not fall for the UFC's marketing...
> 
> Carwin doesn't have to cut weight come fight night, here is a quote from him
> 
> ...



First off, Carwin is barefoot and Lesnar is wearing shoes(Brock is also a couple inches taller). Secondly, a coat will make you look way bigger, look at the pic of randy in the cage with gonzaga before their fight...he looked bigger than gonzaga. Third, Carwin weighs the around the same as Brock, he may not look as big, but he has more dense muscle than Brock. Lastly, Brock does not have the more athletic build, I don;t know where you got that from.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

leifdawg said:


> 280lbs is not his normal walk around weight. His last several fights he has been well below the 265 lbs limit. If your cutting 15+lbs to make weight your not going to cut an extra 5-10lbs for the heck of it.


Take a look at Carwin's website, he has always claimed he walks around at that weight, I'm not going to argue about this because your just clearly wrong. For his other fights when he weighed in less he trained to lose that weight during his camp and comes in smaller so he doesnt have to cut weight.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Moere Q and A....



> Question: My question is this, you have a high level wrestling background but have not shown to be an elite wrestler in your short octagon career. What are you doing to prepare yourself for a possibly five round wrestling battle.
> 
> Carwin: We have some world class wrestlers in the camp, we are working off the bottom a lot and with fresh big guys. We are trying to build the game plan so we are the ones setting the pace. I think Brock is a better wrestler then I am but I think I am a better MMA wrestler then he is. Gonzaga who is big and a BJJ Blackbelt could not hold me down while I was dazed I do not think Brock will be able too either.
> 
> ...


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh God, Shane Carwin with smaller gloves, this is bad for everyone not named shane carwin.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

kgilstrap said:


> First off, Carwin is barefoot and Lesnar is wearing shoes(Brock is also a couple inches taller). Secondly, a coat will make you look way bigger, look at the pic of randy in the cage with gonzaga before their fight...he looked bigger than gonzaga. Third, Carwin weighs the around the same as Brock, he may not look as big, but he has more dense muscle than Brock. Lastly, Brock does not have the more athletic build, I don;t know where you got that from.


Firstly, the two fighters have said what they weigh in at and walk around at.

Lesnar cuts from 285 and has old weight logs of weighing as much as 289 on fight night. Lesnar has a walk around weight around 310 lbs.

Carwin has admitted he doesn't have to cut, when he is in fight shape he is around 260 lbs. Carwin has a walk around weight of 280. That is a 30 lb difference... If Carwin plans on coming in out of shape and cutting weight for the first time then he might weigh in similarly on fight night but that wouldn't be wise...

Secondly compare these then...


















Carwin is no bigger then Mir, just a little thicker. Lesnar is huge in comparison in every dimension.

Thirdly, Lesnar is clearly a more athletic build... Carwin is just a regular guy but a little bigger and thicker then most. Lesnar is a freak. They have done testing before and Lesnar wins in all categories as seen below...










Carwin is Lesnar's biggest and toughest test but they aren't the same size and Carwin isn't as athletic. Don't let the UFC hype machine make you think otherwise. Carwin is not 6'5" 300 lbs and 11-0 all by knock out... He is 6'1" ~265 lbs and has power in his hands.

If you don't believe me still then wait till the weigh ins cause this is as much proof as is possible at the moment...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I dont care where Lesnar walks....he will be cutting to make the weight and Carwin will hardly be cutting. Thats a benefit to Carwin right there. Also what I really care about is watching Lesnar cope with those bombs that Carwin has. Does Lesnar have bombs, yeah. However, Lesnar got hit by Randy and stumbled briefly, then Mir caught him with whatever that knee was.....

I am looking forward to seeing a flush shot from Carwin land on Brock, thats going to make Brock realize this isn't pro wrestling and Carwin will keep coming after he lands that blow.....


I like Carwins chances in this fight, plus in no way is he intimidated by Brock....i love it!!!

No matter what Brock was in Mir's head...


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> I am looking forward to seeing a flush shot from Carwin land on Brock, thats going to make Brock realize this isn't pro wrestling and Carwin will keep coming after he lands that blow....


The pro-wrestling lines again? Really? I guess it sucks for Carwin then, since he.. well, you know.. will get beat by a sports-entertainment guy.. :confused02:


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Atalon, i think it goes without saying, but, those images proves nothing, none of them do, Brock was fighting a mir at what? 240? 245? 250 MAYBE? where as carwin had a mir at 265, and did an even better job trashing him then brock did.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Leed said:


> The pro-wrestling lines again? Really? I guess it sucks for Carwin then, since he.. well, you know.. will get beat by a sports-entertainment guy.. :confused02:


 
Dont be retarded I'm simply referring to the fact that the shots keep coming in MMA there is no holding back, once stunned Carwin isn't going to let him gather himself....

I'm the last person on this site that talks about Brock and his wrestling career nor do I use or hold it against him. NO one....No one has felt power like Carwins except for the dudes that have hit the floor already, I expect Brock to do this as well....


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

420atalon said:


> Secondly compare these then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First pic. Weigh ins. Mir and Carwin both weighed in at 265 that night.

2nd pic. Fight night. Mir weighed in for that fight at something around 250 I believe. Lesner cuts down for weigh ins to make 265 but on fight night will have rehydrated back to 285ish. Also, unless you believe Mazz is a pygmy, there's obviously a lot of distortion going on with that camera lens. Why not use a more accurate picture like this one










But again, Mir weighed in for his Lesner fights between 245 and 255.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

This is one of those fights that's just not worth arguing about. Either fighter can win, it's fairly evenly matched, so I'll say it again; this is going to be one hell of a fight, I can not wait.

You all have your opinions, but we know the facts:

-Lesnar is bigger and more athletic (who knows by how much exactly)
-Lesnar has better wrestling (if this will matter we don't know)
-Carwin has better standup

What will happen? Who the hell knows.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I can't believe some of you actually believe that Carwin is as big as Lesnar... Sure it isn't a huge difference but there will be about 2 inches and 20 lbs come fight night. Its not like I am saying Lesnar has more punching power...

It isn't opinion, it is fact. Lesnar is the bigger more athletic fighter...


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

rabakill said:


> This is one of those fights that's just not worth arguing about. Either fighter can win, it's fairly evenly matched, so I'll say it again; this is going to be one hell of a fight, I can not wait.
> 
> You all have your opinions, but we know the facts:
> 
> ...


This about covers it. 

Lesnar may be more athletic. MAY. He's gassed before in his fights. And he's coming off an illness, further limiting his cardio, also he makes a big cut to reach weight. 

There's no doubt Lesnar has better wrestling skills and if he can take advantage of them and find some way to keep Carwin down he may very well win this one on the ground. 

Carwin definitely has better standup if he can sprawl and keep Lesnar on his feet, Lesnar will be asleep in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Brock has a purple belt in BJJ?


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Rauno™ said:


> Brock has a purple belt in BJJ?


He doesn't actually train with a gi. But Comprido his BJJ trainer said before the Mir fight that he was "purple belt level".


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Your smart to think of that Urban we could end up debating who was in control, I was referring to the clinch and having him against the cage while dirty boxing him, but if you want we can bet straight up as I dont even know the odds and i will match your credits...:thumbsup:


You have yourself a deal. I'll bet 300K on Lesnar with you straight up, in that Lesnar will win.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> He doesn't actually train with a gi. But Comprido his BJJ trainer said before the Mir fight that he was "purple belt level".


Imagine Brock winning via triangle choke or something like that:thumb02:.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Rauno™;1197774 said:


> Imagine Brock winning via triangle choke or something like that:thumb02:.


I could see him pulling a mean guillotine or some type of arm lock.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> You have yourself a deal. I'll bet 300K on Lesnar with you straight up, in that Lesnar will win.


 
Good deal!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Double post, sorry


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

More Q and A...



> Question: Did the UFC have any plans for a "Primetime" with you and Lesnar? I heard they did but Lesnar said no to it.
> 
> 
> Carwin: I am not certain of what they had planned but the Primetime shows have proven to be great marketing tools for the PPV. I was told Lesnar did not want to do one and we were only doing a "countdown" show. We make money and of course it helps sell the PPV so I wish we were doing one.
> ...


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Good deal!!!!:thumb02:


how do I get in on this?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

This does it for me.


> Shane: He has the edge in Wrestling I think I have the edge everywhere else.


Carwin has incredible power in his fists. And he has shown is his fight against Gonzaga that he can take a punch also, from a guy who knows how to punch.
I think Brock's chin won't be able to take two solid punches from Carwin.
One maybe. But if carwin can land a solid strike and than follow up quickly after...i think Brock will be in big big trouble.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> how do I get in on this?


Not sure how we could ddo this as a three way bet??? Im open to any suggestion....:thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Not sure how we could ddo this as a three way bet??? Im open to any suggestion....:thumbsup:


I think he just wants to bet you straight up.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Not sure how we could ddo this as a three way bet??? Im open to any suggestion....:thumbsup:


You can buy me out approximately 83 times over (literally, I did the math). I'll just go all-in with you with all both of my creds :thumbsup:

Matching my all-in doesn't even count as collateral damage, relative to your total creds, lol.... I'm lame.

War Big Broccoli.

Edit: I'm going to fail train myself for what little amount of creds I'm coming with.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol Volcom that gif is awesome. I remember doing something similar when I was a kid lol.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> You can buy me out approximately 83 times over (literally, I did the math). I'll just go all-in with you with all both of my creds :thumbsup:
> 
> Matching my all-in doesn't even count as collateral damage, relative to your total creds, lol.... I'm lame.
> 
> ...


Who you pullin for???:confused02:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Who you pullin for???:confused02:


Brock Tha Lesnar.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Lol Volcom that gif is awesome. I remember doing something similar when I was a kid lol.


Me, too. Maybe I did that to my friends all the way up to my senior year in high school :shame02: But it was more of a WWF sideways double drop kick and landing on my side then on my back.


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thelegend said:


> yes!! hes taken on the nickname the fans gave him!!
> once he ktfo brock the only thing standing between him and world domination is king kong- and to be honest i would not bet against Shane "The Engineer" Carwin! Its Carwining time!!!
> 
> he should call his right jab "The Carwinator" in honor of what it did to welish and mir.
> ...


alright slow down captain nicknames...


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> You can buy me out approximately 83 times over (literally, I did the math). I'll just go all-in with you with all both of my creds :thumbsup:
> 
> Matching my all-in doesn't even count as collateral damage, relative to your total creds, lol.... I'm lame.
> 
> ...


Greatest GIF on Earth! I can't tell if he was trying to do a flying axe kick, or a straight thrust and f-ed up, or if he was trying to ass smash him!


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Greatest GIF on Earth! I can't tell if he was trying to do a flying axe kick, or a straight thrust and f-ed up, or if he was trying to ass smash him!


Bicycle kick ftw!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

LOL, nice.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> You can buy me out approximately 83 times over (literally, I did the math). I'll just go all-in with you with all both of my creds :thumbsup:
> 
> Matching my all-in doesn't even count as collateral damage, relative to your total creds, lol.... I'm lame.
> 
> ...





leifdawg said:


> Bicycle kick ftw!


Haha, looks like you got it!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> Brock Tha Lesnar.


 
Not tryin to lose double credits if LesNAR wins, but if your down we could do a sig bet??? Im open to any suggestions....:thumbsup:


----------

